# Anyone looking for a handyman/property manager



## dgeorge (Mar 26, 2013)

New to the forum, so I hope this does not offend.... I am moving to Italy this summer with my wife and 9 year old son, both of whom are dual US/Italian citizens. I have been a handyman/property manager by trade for the last 20+ years. I will be seeking some form of employment when we get there...even if it is only a modest income. Any tips for an honest, hardworking, physically fit 46 year old who want to get into the Italian property management industry? Or, do you know of anyone looking for such an individual. Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------

